# Fadenalgen -> Welche Pflanzen?



## Hossi2 (12. Juli 2013)

Hallo liebe Hobby-Gartenteichgemeinde,

habe folgendes Problem:

Letztes Jahr haben wir im Rahmen einer kompletten Neugestaltung unseres Gartens auch einen Teich mit Bachlauf angelegt. Der Teich ist etwa 10 x 6 mtr. groß mit verschiedenen Tiefen und fasst (grob geschätzt) ca. 10.000 ltr. Gefiltert wird über einen Oase FiltoClear inkl. UVC-Vorklärer, der oberhalb des Bachlaufes steht. Der Teich hat einen natürlichen Zulauf, der sowohl durch eine Quelle als auch durch Oberflächenwasser gespeist wird. Der Teich bekommt den ganzen Tag Sonne ab, dies war leider auf Grund der Lage unseres Grundstückes nicht anders möglich.

Bepflanzung:
2 große Teichsimsen
1 Zyperngras
1 Seerose

Besatz:
ca. 25 Goldfische
__ Molche
Erdkröten, die gerade ausziehen 

Seit dem Frühjahr habe ich ein Problem mit Fadenalgen. Da ich nichts von Chemie in einem Biotop halte habe ich es mit __ Froschbiss und __ Hornkraut aus dem Aquarium probiert. Beide Pflanzenarten gingen nach ca. 2 Wochen ein. Muschelblumen und Wasserhyanzinthen gingen auch ein. :?

Gestern habe ich mal die Wasserwerte überprüft:
ph: 8
KH: 13
GH: 15
No2: 0,25
No3: 10
Po4: nicht nachweisbar
FE: nicht nachweisbar

Welche Pflanzen könnt ihr mir zu diesen Wasserwerten empfehlen??

Liebe Grüße
Hossi


----------



## Olli.P (12. Juli 2013)

*AW: Fadenalgen -> Welche Pflanzen?*

Hallo Hossi (ist das dein richtiger Name....  )

und 

:willkommen bei den Teich - :crazy

1. Das sind viiiiel zu wenig Pflanzen.............. 

2. Würde ich erst einmal sehen das der Teich kein Oberflächenwasser mehr bekommt, da können schon reichlich Nährstoffe=Algenfutter mit ein gespült werden..............  

Für Pflanzen haben wir im Lexikon eine Eigene Kategorie.
Guggst du selbst mal................


----------



## Digicat (12. Juli 2013)

*AW: Fadenalgen -> Welche Pflanzen?*

Servus Hossi

Herzlich Willkommen unter den Schreibern

Hmm ... Kann nicht glauben das du nur diese drei Pflanzen im Teich hast.
Gibt's vielleicht ein Bild vom Teich ?


----------



## Christine (12. Juli 2013)

*AW: Fadenalgen -> Welche Pflanzen?*

Hallo Hossi,

die Pflanzen, die Dir eingegangen sind, können dies durchaus aufgrund der Temperaturen getan haben. Die aus dem Aquarium sind genauso verhätschelt wie die vorgezogenen Muschelblumen und Hyazinthen.

Du kannst auf einen Meter Ufer locker 4 bis 5 Pflanzen rechnen. Dazu noch anständige Unterwasserpflanzen.

Versuch es mit Wasserschwertlilien, __ Rohrkolben, __ Hechtkraut etc.


----------



## Hossi2 (14. Juli 2013)

*AW: Fadenalgen -> Welche Pflanzen?*

Hallo zusammen,

erstmal vielen Dank für die Antworten. 

Hossi ist mein Spitzname 

Oberflächenwasser: 
Da habe ich keine Change mehr. Das Oberflächenwasser wird durch eine Trainage über ca. 20 mtr. auf dem Nachbargrundstück mit dem Quellwasser vermischt und läuft dann über Leitungen, die natürlich im Grundstück verbaut sind in den Teich. Ich finde die Variante auch gar nicht so schlecht, da die Wasserverdunstung sehr gut ausgeglichen wird. 

Danke für den Tip mit dem Lexikon, da werde ich mal nachschauen. Hatte ja schon mal nachgeforscht und den Tannenwedel und die __ Wasserpest ausfindig gemacht....

3 Pflanzen: 
Ja, ist im Moment so. Da ich auch ein Aquarium habe, weiß ich, dass das zu wenig ist. Daher hatte ich es ja schon mit den genannten Arten probiert....

Ein Bild stell ich noch ein. Ob heute, weiß ich noch nicht, wir haben strahlenden Sonnenschein. Da hockt man ja normalerweise nicht im PC rum

Anzahl Pflanzen:
Danke für den Tip, ich werde es mit den genannten Arten probieren...


Schönen sonnigen Sonntag
Hossi


----------



## Hossi2 (14. Juli 2013)

*AW: Fadenalgen -> Welche Pflanzen?*

Hallo zusammen,

Bilder vom Teich habe ich in meinem Profil hinterlegt.

Lg
Hossi


----------



## muh.gp (14. Juli 2013)

*AW: Fadenalgen -> Welche Pflanzen?*

Hallo Hossi,

Hammer Teich und dazu noch Hammer Garten!

Musste ich einfach mal loswerden... Nur Pflanzen, die brauchst du noch, aber du baut ja dran.

Grüße,
Holger


----------



## karlethecat (15. Juli 2013)

*AW: Fadenalgen -> Welche Pflanzen?*

Hallo Hossi, 

bist du ganz sicher dass Nitrit bei 0,25 mg/l liegt?


----------



## Hossi2 (15. Juli 2013)

*AW: Fadenalgen -> Welche Pflanzen?*

Hallo Marc,

ja, hat der Tröpfchentest ergeben. Ich weiß, dass das grenzwertig ist, habe aber zur Zeit keine Erklärung warum :?. In den Filter habe ich im April Starterbakterien gegeben. Bisher habe ich auch keine Ausfälle zu verzeichnen. Meine __ Kröten wandern gerade ab, Libellenlarven habe ich am Wochenende auch entdeckt und die __ Molche und Fische scheinen auch kein Problem mit der Wasserqualität zu haben. Von einem Überbesatz kann ja bei der Teichgröße und der Anzahl Fische noch keine Rede sein.

Werde das Wasser aus dem Zulauf nochmal kontrollieren und den Wert weiterhin im Auge behalten.

Gruß
Hossi


----------



## Hossi2 (15. Juli 2013)

*AW: Fadenalgen -> Welche Pflanzen?*

Ah Holger,

vielen Dank.

LG
Hossi


----------



## RKurzhals (15. Juli 2013)

*AW: Fadenalgen -> Welche Pflanzen?*

Hallo Hossi,
einen sehr schönen Teich hast Du da ! Behalt' ihn Dir so, wie er ist! Mit Fischen sinken die Chancen gewaltig, Libellenlarven, __ Gelbrandkäfer und all die anderen Wasserbewohner beobachten zu können. Bei mir sehe ich zwar, dass Libellenlarven schlüpfen, doch wenn ich mal eine sehe, dann nur, wie sie gefressen wird .
Für Pflanzen hast Du ja noch sehr viel Platz, und ein optimales Profil.


----------



## Hossi2 (16. Juli 2013)

*AW: Fadenalgen -> Welche Pflanzen?*

Hallo Rolf,

vielen Dank. Angenommen, es wären keine Fische drin. Wie bekommt man dann das Thema Mückenlarven in den Griff? Als wir den Teich letztes Jahr angelegt haben, hat es am Rand innerhalb kurzer Zeit nur so von Mückenlarven gewimmelt. Nachdem wir dann die Goldfische reingetan haben, waren die Larven ratz fatz verschwunden. 

Zur Zeit kämpfe ich am Bachlauf mit Kriebelmückenlarven. Ich fackel die Larven mit nem Brenner ab. Leider gehen dabei auch einige Libellenlarven drauf . Bachlauf abschalten führt zum gleichen Ergebnis... Habe aber auch keine Lust, auf der Terasse zu sitzen und von den Viechern aufgefressen zu werden :evil.  

Gehört zwar nicht zu dem Thema Pflanzen, aber hat jemand Erfahrung mit StechmückenFrei von Neudorff???

Viele Grüße
Hossi


----------



## Michael der 2. (16. Juli 2013)

*AW: Fadenalgen -> Welche Pflanzen?*

Hallo Rolf

Ne, lass das mit dem Zeug. Alles Quatsch. Im ersten Jahr ist das völlig normal. Es haben sich noch kaum räuberische Insekten eingefunden, welche die Stechmückenlarven fressen. 
Ich hatte auch unzählige im ersten Jahr. Wenn du jetzt welche findest, bekommst du 1 Euro pro Stück ;-)
Bei mir sind aktuell etwa 20-30 __ Rückenschwimmer zu sehen. Ein paar Wasserkäfer gesellen sich auch noch hinzu. Die warten nur darauf, dass ne Stechmücke ihre Eier ablegt.
Da sind Regentonnen oder größere Wasserpfützen deutlich schlimmer.

Grüße Michael

Diese Räuber werden aber von den Fische gefressen ¿ (Ironie) und müssen sich deswegen auch erst mal wieder ansiedeln.


----------



## Hossi2 (16. Juli 2013)

*AW: Fadenalgen -> Welche Pflanzen?*

Hallo Michael,

ich vermute mal, dass du mich meinst. Im Teich selbst habe ich keine Probleme mit Mückenlarven. Das Problem ist der Filterauslauf und der Bachlauf. An diesen Stellen gibts Kriebelmückenlarven ohne Ende (speziell auf den Steinen). Auf der einen Seite will ich natürlich die räuberischen Insekten (ich vermute, dass es Libellenlarven sind) nicht in den Insektenhimmel schicken, auf der anderen habe ich aber auch keinen Bock auf eine Kriebelmückeninvasion .

Viele Grüße
Hossi


----------



## Doc (16. Juli 2013)

*AW: Fadenalgen -> Welche Pflanzen?*

Wirste nicht erleben  ... Was habt Ihr gegen die Tierchen? ... Meine ganzen Filterrohre sind auch voll besiedelt ... gestochen wurde ich dieses Jahr noch nicht einmal.


----------



## Hossi2 (31. Juli 2013)

*AW: Fadenalgen -> Welche Pflanzen?*

Hallo zusammen,

habe wie vorgeschlagen Tannenwedel, __ Wasserpest und __ Rohrkolben eingepflanzt. 

Die Wasserpest geht ab wie Nachbars Katze, der Tannenwedel bildet die ersten Ausleger und der Rohrkolben wächst auch. 

Werde euch auf dem Laufenden halten, wie die Algen auf die Nährstoffkonkurrenz reagieren.

Nochmal danke für die Tipps..

LG
Hossi

PS: Mückenlarven entfern ich mit nem Schrubber......


----------



## Ikulas (31. Juli 2013)

*AW: Fadenalgen -> Welche Pflanzen?*

Hallo,

ich bin zwar noch nicht so teicherfahren, dennoch möchte ich dazu auch kurz etwas sagen:

Als wir unser Mini-Teich angelegt hatten, wurde dieser kurz darauf von Mückenlarven besiedelt. Überall schwommen diese Larven. 
Ich habe aber von Anfang an viele Pflanzen eingesetzt und mir hierdruch wohl u.a. Wasserkäfer-Larven reingeholt. Inzwischen habe ich keine Mückenlarven mehr im Teich. 
Mit Kriebelmücken habe ich im Teich keine Erfahrung. 

Es ist also ein Irrglaube, wenn man meint, dass man zur Bekämpfung von Mücken Fische einsetzen muss. Es geht auch wunderbar ohne. Mein Teich wäre eh für Fische viel zu klein.

Chemie würde ich nicht in den Teich kippen, auch wenn sie von Neudorff stammt.


----------

